# Plasti Dip Black ECO Wheels



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Because of the design of the Eco wheel, taping off a lip would not look good.

I know its your car but you should leave them alone or buy aftermarkets. I cringe when i see the Eco wheels coated with rubber...


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

I would really like to buy new wheels but it will only be next year, so wating a little 20-30$ to get black rims is what I'm opting for this year!


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well why not try and sell your current Rims before you "ruin" them. i mean depending on where you live i may be interested. i want some OEM rims for the cruze and while im not hte biggest fan of the eco ones i will take them over steelies!


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to keep my ECO rims for the winter, sorry


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a few pics floating around, check the photoshop thread. I don't like the Eco wheels in black though. They do look nice in white and I just got my order of white plastidip today, so pics will be coming...:th_coolio:


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Is your cruze black? i wanna see what it would look like with white rims!


----------

